# Bringing dog from UK to Cyprus



## tammy123

Just thought I would let people know the experience I had bringing my dog, Tammy from the UK to Cyprus a couple of days ago.

We bought the Airline approved dog cage from Doghealth.co.uk, who we found to be the cheapest, it cost us £79.99 for the size we needed. We bought the cage a couple of months before she was due to travel, to get her used to being in it. We used it as her bed!

She came with Thomson airlines into Paphos airport from Manchester which cost £609.00, she was unaccompanied and my sons took her to Manchester airport. 

The cost of the vets fees in the UK came to £226.00 that included everything for the Pet Passport, rabies jab, flea and tick treatment, checking she was alright to travel prior to flight.

When she arrived at Paphos airport I had to pay 21.61 euro handling fee.

That was it, no extra charges for vets etc at the airport as I had been led to believe? I just had to go to arrivals at the airport get a visitors pass to let me into arrivals, signed a couple of forms which took about 10 mins then we could take her, very quick!

She seems none the worst for her journey, she is 12 years old! She needed a bath this morning though after being in the crate for 7 hours yesterday!

Hope that helps anyone thinking of bringing their dog over.


----------



## Geraldine

tammy123 said:


> Just thought I would let people know the experience I had bringing my dog, Tammy from the UK to Cyprus a couple of days ago.
> 
> We bought the Airline approved dog cage from Doghealth.co.uk, who we found to be the cheapest, it cost us £79.99 for the size we needed. We bought the cage a couple of months before she was due to travel, to get her used to being in it. We used it as her bed!
> 
> She came with Thomson airlines into Paphos airport from Manchester which cost £609.00, she was unaccompanied and my sons took her to Manchester airport.
> 
> The cost of the vets fees in the UK came to £226.00 that included everything for the Pet Passport, rabies jab, flea and tick treatment, checking she was alright to travel prior to flight.
> 
> When she arrived at Paphos airport I had to pay 21.61 euro handling fee.
> 
> That was it, no extra charges for vets etc at the airport as I had been led to believe? I just had to go to arrivals at the airport get a visitors pass to let me into arrivals, signed a couple of forms which took about 10 mins then we could take her, very quick!
> 
> She seems none the worst for her journey, she is 12 years old! She needed a bath this morning though after being in the crate for 7 hours yesterday!
> 
> Hope that helps anyone thinking of bringing their dog over.


Hi,
Thats really good news.... and helpful to know. I hope she soon settles into her new home with you.

Geraldine


----------



## Ken of Kiti

Coming into Paphos Airport certainly sounds easier than coming into Larnaca Airport .
At Larnaca you have to run around the Airport like a blue ar**ed fly. First to you have to go to cargo and pay them some money to get a release form, then you have to go to Freight arrivals where you then first have to find then have an argument with an obnoxious little customs official, although I could think of another name for him other than official . If you are lucky you get your animal if not then you have to pay him an agreed sum of money, he agrees the sum, not you! You then get your animal. They only accept cash (I wonder why?) If you don't know your way around the Airport then it is a nightmare for a good hour. During all this time no one is interested in the welfare of the animal, as far as the Cyp's are concerned it's just another box. My dog had to wait almost two hours in her box without water after the flight. 
It's 18 months ago since I brought my dog to Cyprus and I am still angry at the way WE were treated. God forbid I ever have to take her out and bring her back ever again.

Ken


----------



## Veronica

Ken of Kiti said:


> Coming into Paphos Airport certainly sounds easier than coming into Larnaca Airport .
> At Larnaca you have to run around the Airport like a blue ar**ed fly. First to you have to go to cargo and pay them some money to get a release form, then you have to go to Freight arrivals where you then first have to find then have an argument with an obnoxious little customs official, although I could think of another name for him other than official . If you are lucky you get your animal if not then you have to pay him an agreed sum of money, he agrees the sum, not you! You then get your animal. They only accept cash (I wonder why?) If you don't know your way around the Airport then it is a nightmare for a good hour. During all this time no one is interested in the welfare of the animal, as far as the Cyp's are concerned it's just another box. My dog had to wait almost two hours in her box without water after the flight.
> It's 18 months ago since I brought my dog to Cyprus and I am still angry at the way WE were treated. God forbid I ever have to take her out and bring her back ever again.
> 
> Ken


Thats pretty much how it used to be in Paphos too but I think in the past year things have changed, for one thing becasue there was a dog who died because he was left on the tarmac in the sun in his cage. He was an expensive pedegree dog and it caused a huge furore. Since then the whole process has been simplified to speed it all up.


Veronica


----------



## sophia1965

Hi 

just joined today...mainly because i typed in a search about bringing my ruby (english springer) and your post came up, which was an absolute god send....thank you so much. 

I'm considering bringing her now thanks to you and my tears have subsided : ) but i'm still so afraid, i've lived in Cyprus before and my beloved Mia (boxer) was lanated. I really could not go through it again so it's really really tough. Please tell me how tammy is getting on and your findings so far...have you walked tammy, do the cypriots still stare if you walk the dog?

Heard about the dog friendly beach in Ayia Napa, this is very encouraging also. But a voice inside keeps telling me that if i bring my gorgeous girl she'll have a 50/50 chance of survival if that....thoughts please.

love and best wishes

sophia


----------



## yummymummy150

Think things are getting better , slowly!!, you need to be aware all the time dont let them eat of the ground ect stay away from village land. busy beach cypriots are getting better with pets lots now bring there children over &ask if they can pet my dogs. keep them under control at all times .
good luck,
Tricia


----------



## tammy123

sophia1965 said:


> Hi
> 
> just joined today...mainly because i typed in a search about bringing my ruby (english springer) and your post came up, which was an absolute god send....thank you so much.
> 
> I'm considering bringing her now thanks to you and my tears have subsided : ) but i'm still so afraid, i've lived in Cyprus before and my beloved Mia (boxer) was lanated. I really could not go through it again so it's really really tough. Please tell me how tammy is getting on and your findings so far...have you walked tammy, do the cypriots still stare if you walk the dog?
> 
> Heard about the dog friendly beach in Ayia Napa, this is very encouraging also. But a voice inside keeps telling me that if i bring my gorgeous girl she'll have a 50/50 chance of survival if that....thoughts please.
> 
> love and best wishes
> 
> sophia


Hi Sophia

Glad my post was of help. 

So sorry to hear about your boxer was she lanated on purpose or did she eat grass etc whilst out?

Tammy has settled in very well. I think she misses having the lawn to sniff around in though! She is 12 years old, so luckily it is not as hot now and there is alot of shade at the back of the house where we usually sit out. We thought food might be a problem for her, but she likes the canned meat here and we mix it with some of the complete food as they don't seem to have just mixer biscuits here or if you buy the english brands they are very expensive.

I have taken her out for walks and as we live in a village near Polis, I think the Cypriots find it strange that I take a dog for a walk! I just give them a wave and a smile i'm sure they will get used to me soon! I am wary when I take her for a walk and always keep her on the lead, apart from that she enjoys her walks.


----------



## sophia1965

hi thanks for your thoughts...yes Mia was lanated on purpose, she was such an active dog & managed to escape very early in the morning, it was the fields at the dead end of Alexandroupolious st in pano paphos.

Being of Cypriot origin myself it angers me so much that i just don't know what i would do...maybe i will go and lanate them!

Anyway i must try to be as positive as possible otherwise i will never get there, and i will die here in the cold : ) i'm very ill which is mainly why i need to come over.

I think you have the right idea Tammy's mum, please fill me in with all your gossip and thank you yummymummy for your thoughts...it is slowly slowly getting better, and i think we can make a difference. I was totally naive when i lived in cyprus before and learned the hard way, if i decide to bring ruby, i will be the best dog owner ever so they have no excuse or chance to hurt my baby.

love and best wishes off to do the school run : )


----------



## Geraldine

sophia1965 said:


> hi thanks for your thoughts...yes Mia was lanated on purpose, she was such an active dog & managed to escape very early in the morning, it was the fields at the dead end of Alexandroupolious st in pano paphos.
> 
> Being of Cypriot origin myself it angers me so much that i just don't know what i would do...maybe i will go and lanate them!
> 
> Anyway i must try to be as positive as possible otherwise i will never get there, and i will die here in the cold : ) i'm very ill which is mainly why i need to come over.
> 
> I think you have the right idea Tammy's mum, please fill me in with all your gossip and thank you yummymummy for your thoughts...it is slowly slowly getting better, and i think we can make a difference. I was totally naive when i lived in cyprus before and learned the hard way, if i decide to bring ruby, i will be the best dog owner ever so they have no excuse or chance to hurt my baby.
> 
> love and best wishes off to do the school run : )




Hi,

This issue is the one thing that I worry about with my 2 Springers. As I dog walk and dog board, they have lots of long walks with my work. They are never on a lead unless it neccesitates it, so the thoughts of being lead walked will be mega tough on us all.

Geraldine.


----------



## sophia1965

Hi Geraldine, Tammy's mum and all

thanks for your response...i have sent an email to the Thompson airline cargo dept to get the details about bringing Ruby, inspite of all the worrying stuff i think the way i will deal with it is this...I will let my baby off the lead, cos it's really unhealthy for them not to have off lead excercise, but i will take my time to find the SAFE places to do this, i know there are places because we went on some lovely long walks with my Mia....the woodlands by the beach near paphos airport and Marathunda, but this was sixteen years ago so one would need to re-investigate the matter, i bet i'll be dumbstruck when i see all the new buildings.

I'm really tempted to look for a place in Ayia Napa and fully utilise the 1st official doggy beach YIPPEEE! only problem is my dad's in Paphos. I wander if people have started writing letters for a doggy beach in paphos yet? hmmm what a noble cause that would be : )

I think i may even write a long letter of thanks and praise for the ayia napa beach : ) 

This time i will communicate with my neighbours so that i can be aware if anyone is not happy or is bothered by Ruby's presence and what YummyMummy said...to be aware all the time, don't let them eat off the ground, keep them under control when there are lots of people around. There's nearly alway's one unsavoury character around i think if we are vigilant we'll know who they are. 

I read that people are pushing for a new legislation to be brought out against the use of Lanate in the North, which could be a great start...if this is still going on, which it still is, eight dogs where poisoned last year, it not only poses a threat to our pets but to our children also...when my kids where little i was forever grabbing things out of their hands that they were just about to put in their mouths. So i think there is a good angle there to approach the cyp governments with. There are safer alternatives to use for agricultural purposes, surely, this should be law. 

My final concern about Ruby's journey...with regards to what Veronica said, just shocking, thank God they've seen the error of their ways at Paphos, I will enquire if it will be possible to have extra water in her container, and i'm thinking travel from the evening maybe so it's cool and don't go via Larnaca thank you Ken : ) are you enjoying the cyprus sun...and is your doggy happy, _do you think you will stay?
_


----------



## sophia1965

tammy123 said:


> Just thought I would let people know the experience I had bringing my dog, Tammy from the UK to Cyprus a couple of days ago.
> 
> We bought the Airline approved dog cage from Doghealth.co.uk, who we found to be the cheapest, it cost us £79.99 for the size we needed. We bought the cage a couple of months before she was due to travel, to get her used to being in it. We used it as her bed!
> 
> She came with Thomson airlines into Paphos airport from Manchester which cost £609.00, she was unaccompanied and my sons took her to Manchester airport.
> 
> The cost of the vets fees in the UK came to £226.00 that included everything for the Pet Passport, rabies jab, flea and tick treatment, checking she was alright to travel prior to flight.
> 
> When she arrived at Paphos airport I had to pay 21.61 euro handling fee.
> 
> That was it, no extra charges for vets etc at the airport as I had been led to believe? I just had to go to arrivals at the airport get a visitors pass to let me into arrivals, signed a couple of forms which took about 10 mins then we could take her, very quick!
> 
> She seems none the worst for her journey, she is 12 years old! She needed a bath this morning though after being in the crate for 7 hours yesterday!
> 
> Hope that helps anyone thinking of bringing their dog over.



Hi 

hope you are well. I'm having problems arranging travel for my pet does anyone have the telephone number or email address please?

many thanks


----------



## tammy123

sophia1965 said:


> Hi
> 
> hope you are well. I'm having problems arranging travel for my pet does anyone have the telephone number or email address please?
> 
> many thanks


Hi

My son dealt with Lin Cawthorne when we booked the flight with Thomson Airlines. Her email is [email protected] 

Regards


----------



## sophia1965

tammy123 said:


> Hi
> 
> My son dealt with Lin Cawthorne when we booked the flight with Thomson Airlines. Her email is [email protected]
> 
> Regards



Thank you...for very quick response, i emailed her straight away and she got in touch within minutes, so we just spoke...i've had a quote which is brilliant at 380 as she's only little, i'm so chuffed. 

love & best wishes 

sophie


----------



## pkb1

only just caught up with this thread, what a hourendous amount of money to pay!
we traveled Cyprus airways with 5 show dogs [ 3 beagles 2 american cockers] form Gatwick
from the start of their journey to the end [ with one comfort stop just before the airport] they were crated for 10 hours...........the airline could not have been more kind to them, i made sure each box had the dogs name on so they could talk to them, they were treated like VIP's the staff made sure they were inside and away from draughts, they topped up their water just before they made the journey from cargo to the airport, [ thats when we left] we watched them being loaded from the apron into the plane just before we were called to our gate, they were really gentle moving the crates too.
at the Paphos end [ at just gone midnight] i went to customs office whilst staff unloaded the dogs and bought them all to me on seperate trolleys with a member of staff for each dog, it cost 15 euros per dog at customs, we were out before our baggage came through, the whole taxi rank was deserted as all the drivers were over making a fuss of the dogs as we got them out.They were fine and not in the least stressed and all still had water in their bowls.
they loaded easily into the hired van for the lastleg of their journey to their new home.
the total cost was 1600 euros, including boxes, passports and flights. that was for all 5 dogs!.....worth every penny to see them so happy at the other end
Pauline


----------



## Geraldine

Hi Pauline,

Glad your pets arrived ok, did you fly Thomson from Gatwick? Perhaps air fare to Paphos is cheaper from Manchester.

I had quote from another cargo carrier and it was dearer than the Thomson one.

Regards,
Geraldine


----------



## angeletta50

tammy123 said:


> Just thought I would let people know the experience I had bringing my dog, Tammy from the UK to Cyprus a couple of days ago.
> 
> We bought the Airline approved dog cage from Doghealth.co.uk, who we found to be the cheapest, it cost us £79.99 for the size we needed. We bought the cage a couple of months before she was due to travel, to get her used to being in it. We used it as her bed!
> 
> She came with Thomson airlines into Paphos airport from Manchester which cost £609.00, she was unaccompanied and my sons took her to Manchester airport.
> 
> The cost of the vets fees in the UK came to £226.00 that included everything for the Pet Passport, rabies jab, flea and tick treatment, checking she was alright to travel prior to flight.
> 
> When she arrived at Paphos airport I had to pay 21.61 euro handling fee.
> 
> That was it, no extra charges for vets etc at the airport as I had been led to believe? I just had to go to arrivals at the airport get a visitors pass to let me into arrivals, signed a couple of forms which took about 10 mins then we could take her, very quick!
> 
> She seems none the worst for her journey, she is 12 years old! She needed a bath this morning though after being in the crate for 7 hours yesterday!
> 
> Hope that helps anyone thinking of bringing their dog over.


Hello, your post was very interesting as we want to bring our terrier, Rosie with us to Paphos for the six winter months each year and the cost you mentioned seemed reasonable. Could you tell me how you arranged the transport, did you book it yourself and if so with whom, if not could you tell me which company you arranged it through. Many thanks. Gina A


----------



## tammy123

angeletta50 said:


> Hello, your post was very interesting as we want to bring our terrier, Rosie with us to Paphos for the six winter months each year and the cost you mentioned seemed reasonable. Could you tell me how you arranged the transport, did you book it yourself and if so with whom, if not could you tell me which company you arranged it through. Many thanks. Gina A


If you go to: ANA Aviation ¦ A World of Cargo, Managed at the bottom the page it has Pet Travel. This is the carriers that Thompson Airways use.


----------



## angeletta50

*Doggy transport*



tammy123 said:


> If you go to: ANA Aviation ¦ A World of Cargo, Managed at the bottom the page it has Pet Travel. This is the carriers that Thompson Airways use.


Went to their site and the info is really good, many thanks for the link.  Gina


----------



## Steve_R

Hi All~
This makes me concerned for my daughters cat Ruby (white,ginger,black!! "dont ask") She is in the true sense of the word a real runt!! The vet even told us to to throw water over the bigger cats, after she was attacked.(unusal for a vet to say that) She is predominately a house cat and only ventures out of the property a couple of times a-day, to do what ever cats do!
Are there any horror stories like these for cats?? I know this post started about Dogs but Cats are pets as well, so if you do have any info it would great to hear. Never Understood people that mis-treat animals/pets
Regards
Steve
ps: Been quoted £1,500 to get her over to Paphos includes 3 weeks board here in the UK with the agent's cattery,and vet fees. Any views??


----------



## Jac

Sorry to say but I don't think the people who lay the poison care whether it kills cats or dogs.

Sat in a restaurant in Polis a few years ago, with many stray cats and kittens all walking around, looking for food, which we didn't mind, my children were very young at the time, and we all love cats, when suddenly all the cats dropped dead right next to our table, at least 5 of them, it was absolutely awful, and I had to say to my children that they had fallen asleep.

I would never eat there again.

Everyone one who has pets out there, that I have met, are very concerned for their safety.

That is a drawback for sure.


----------



## Steve_R

Speechless, that's all I can say!!!


----------



## sophia1965

Hi all

That is a horrific experience about the cats...as far as i know cats have only a slightly better chance, the main danger for them i feel is cars...they just run over them! Incidently, i had rescued two kittens when over there in the ninetys, one was run over about 7 months later, sadly, i'm sorry to mention more sad news. What can i say except it's probably an amimal lovers nightmare.

I guess it's called negative reinforcement and i can safely say i've changed my plans for coming over for now....

I'd love to know if anyone would care to comment....how many people would still bring a dog over if they had watched their beloved pet die in their arms of lanate poison?

I have nothing against the cypriots as such...i know it's just lack of knowledge from that culture, but surely now is the time that these people could start waking up to this and extend some of their warm hospitality to our animal friends. 

They have hearts and minds too
They eat and sleep and play just like you
They'll never lie to you
or cheat
and when you return 
they're so happy to greet.
Our loving loyal friends.

love sophia


----------



## Geraldine

sophia1965 said:


> Hi all
> 
> That is a horrific experience about the cats...as far as i know cats have only a slightly better chance, the main danger for them i feel is cars...they just run over them! Incidently, i had rescued two kittens when over there in the ninetys, one was run over about 7 months later, sadly, i'm sorry to mention more sad news. What can i say except it's probably an amimal lovers nightmare.
> 
> I guess it's called negative reinforcement and i can safely say i've changed my plans for coming over for now....
> 
> I'd love to know if anyone would care to comment....how many people would still bring a dog over if they had watched their beloved pet die in their arms of lanate poison?
> 
> I have nothing against the cypriots as such...i know it's just lack of knowledge from that culture, but surely now is the time that these people could start waking up to this and extend some of their warm hospitality to our animal friends.
> 
> They have hearts and minds too
> They eat and sleep and play just like you
> They'll never lie to you
> or cheat
> and when you return
> they're so happy to greet.
> Our loving loyal friends.
> 
> love sophia


Hi,
I have 2 Springer Spaniels, who are true to their breed and permanantly have their noses to the ground, one has missed his way and should have been a drug squad employee, so this topic is near to my heart. They will be wearing muzzles I'm afraid to say, for their own safety, but it only takes one gram of the stuff to do the unthinkable.

Geraldine


----------



## Veronica

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> I have 2 Springer Spaniels, who are true to their breed and permanantly have their noses to the ground, one has missed his way and should have been a drug squad employee, so this topic is near to my heart. They will be wearing muzzles I'm afraid to say, for their own safety, but it only takes one gram of the stuff to do the unthinkable.
> 
> Geraldine


Geraldine the incidences of poisoning are not as bad as they used to be, although it does still happen occassionally. However the majority of cases do happen when dogs are allowed to run free unmuzzled and pick up poisoned bait. 
Also it seems from reading cases of this sort of thing that the villages in the Limassol area appear to have the most cases of poisoning.
If you make sure your dogs are kept under control and muzzled and on leads when out for walks there is little danger of them coming to any harm.
Recently one of the local farmers did put poison down on his land to control rats but he had huge red warning signs so that dog owners knew to stay away from the area.
I believe that it is now law for these signs to displayed where poison has been put down.

Veronica


----------



## Steve_R

Veronica said:


> Geraldine the incidences of poisoning are not as bad as they used to be, although it does still happen occassionally. However the majority of cases do happen when dogs are allowed to run free unmuzzled and pick up poisoned bait.
> Also it seems from reading cases of this sort of thing that the villages in the Limassol area appear to have the most cases of poisoning.
> If you make sure your dogs are kept under control and muzzled and on leads when out for walks there is little danger of them coming to any harm.
> Recently one of the local farmers did put poison down on his land to control rats but he had huge red warning signs so that dog owners knew to stay away from the area.
> I believe that it is now law for these signs to displayed where poison has been put down.
> 
> Veronica


I cannot believe this! Has anyone got a cat over in Paphos? If so any pointers?? you cannot put a cat on a lead!!!!

Regards
Steve


----------



## AnnieG

Steve_R said:


> I cannot believe this! Has anyone got a cat over in Paphos? If so any pointers?? you cannot put a cat on a lead!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Steve


Hi Steve,

I'm not yet in Cyprus, however, my mother (who has been there for the last 17/18 years) has a rescue cat (which only has 3 legs!) - she has also adopted several ferral cats in the past. I'm no expert but it seems that cats are a bit more picky in what food they eat and can somehow sense that the pieces of meat are poisoned and don't touch them! - I suppose as long as you keep your cat well fed it may not be tempted to partake of the poisoned meat - but as I said I'm no expert. My Mum has had her wee cat for the past 10 years or so, and is still incredibly healthy apart from a couple of wee run ins with other cats (we think) in the neighbourhood and we also think it may have even had an encounter or two with snakes (according to the vet) - even with just 3 legs! lol


----------



## kimonas

AnnieG said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I'm not yet in Cyprus, however, my mother (who has been there for the last 17/18 years) has a rescue cat (which only has 3 legs!) - she has also adopted several ferral cats in the past. I'm no expert but it seems that cats are a bit more picky in what food they eat and can somehow sense that the pieces of meat are poisoned and don't touch them! - I suppose as long as you keep your cat well fed it may not be tempted to partake of the poisoned meat - but as I said I'm no expert. My Mum has had her wee cat for the past 10 years or so, and is still incredibly healthy apart from a couple of wee run ins with other cats (we think) in the neighbourhood and we also think it may have even had an encounter or two with snakes (according to the vet) - even with just 3 legs! lol


Sounds as if your Mum's cat is running close to the wind re 9 lives (albeit on 3 legs)! I think it all depends on where you live and whether the cat is neutered as to how far it will wander regarding its chances of long term survival. We have three house cats that never go outside (and they've happily settled into life in Cyprus and have been content for the last five years). We've also had a series of feral cats and countless litters in our urban garden. We try not to become too attached to our outside friends, despite giving them vetinary care and attempting a nuetering programme to prevent the very noisy mating and endless supply of kittens. I'd say the average life expentancy of an outdoor neutered cat in Nicosia where we live is about 18months. The neutered ones last a bit longer and there are a two that have been with us from when we first arrived. They're either poisoned or run over (most locals don't break for cats and only for big dogs that might damage their cars). I don't even react now to the countless squished cats (and dogs) that one encounters on the roads in Cyprus - I guess the culture shock is wearing off.


----------

